# Best Barebow riser ?



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

I am looking to get a new 23"/21" riser for barebow, What's the best riser out there at the moment, would a 23" nexus make a good barebow riser. I am shooting in the NFAS and they don't allow stabilisers of any kind or the addition of none factory weights.
Having shot a takedown longbow for 4 years I'm a little out of touch with what's hot and what's not. I have heard that some Olympic risers are difficult to shoot consistently without a stabiliser.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

mick uk said:


> ... I have heard that some Olympic risers are difficult to shoot consistently without a stabiliser....


The Bernardini Nilo 23/25 and Luxor27 have a Bare Bow friendly internal weight system.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

If factory weights are allowed, the Spigarelli Explorer II comes in 23". As does the By Best Zenit and the By Bernardini Nilo.

These are risers designed to be shot barebow.


----------



## Macros (May 23, 2009)

I shoot a hoyt Nexus 25" barebow with 900cx limbs at 39.5#. I use Acro weights to hold it down. I find it quite a nice riser and using the weights mentioned (FITA legal) you can keep it from nocking off the arrow. As for the stabaliser I have never had one. I have shot a best with the internal weight system however I prefer the feel of my Nexus. That said the hoyt riser were supposed to be shot olympic style. If you can try it before you buy it, that would be best at this price level. Otherwise do lots of research.


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am in the same situation I can't seem to decide which riser to buy. I like the Bernardini's because they were designed specifically for BB but my coach is steering me towards the new carbon fiber Greattree Ultimate. I can't make up my mind.


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know how far from woodside you are fingers but if you would like to try the spigarelli we could meet up at the range.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

If you're not going to major on barebow shooting or not a reasonably experienced archer I'd say not to fuss over which riser you buy. 

Buy one you like the colour and shape of! 

Most with some screw in weights will shoot just fine. Looking around I've seen some very olympic style risers being used for barebow. The Italian risers, with the exception of the Spig Explorer, tend to be heavy which may not suit you. The Hoyt GM with a 350gm screw in weight is still light but balances very well as a barebow.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I think it comes down to choosing whether you want an Italian riser made for barebow or whether you are going to put a big weight in the bottom stabilizer hole of a standard riser. They both work though some standard risers are more difficult to balance than others, and will need more than the 350g Spigarelli weight. I shoot two Italian barebow risers and a standard Olympic riser and they all shoot well -- to my skill level. I am not sure that there is a huge difference between the performance of the Italian risers -- not such that you can define the best, unless you treat Best as a proper noun and go with that brand.


----------

